# Florida will get to hunt bears soon



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

FWC are going to open up bear hunting here in Florida i cant wait to take one here with my bow.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't Chief AJ take down a grizzly with a slingshot....just saying....


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i was fixing to say now you just need to figure out how to take one with your star ship Ghost


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Would like to take one with my Atlatl.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Would like to take one with my Atlatl.


he77 yeah go all native on that bad boy then all you need is some moccasins and a deer skin loin cloth and a head band with feathers and Ghost will be getting it done Paleo Indian style :rolling: all jokes aside it would be cool to take one with a bow or a star ship set up for arrows,what do you shoot long,recurve,or compound,knowing a hunter like you,you've probably have at least 2 out of 3


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

When you bow hunt an animal like a black bear do you have a gun ready as a backup in case the animal charges after a hit that isn't instantly fatal?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobodo said:


> When you bow hunt an animal like a black bear do you have a gun ready as a backup in case the animal charges after a hit that isn't instantly fatal?


if not you are suicidal you have better have something to end it quickly if not you're not being brave you are just crazy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have some if all of them I like the green recurve bow it's a roots bow and the Alaskan bow it was given to me by duck streamer Fred bears pr man for 30 + years he went to the same church as I did before he past away but I shoot them all well with in hunting range and I have only hunted bear one time it was with a bow I did not have any back up.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Why hunt bears ? I dont get it.. They damage stuff ? You eat them ?

Im sure you would eat them when you get one but i heard the meat doesnt taste specialy good its just eating it because if you wont then its a waste..

I dont judge or anything, have fun hunting a monster


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You never ate bear summer sausage and yes they do damage thing like feeders hunting camps and people they can peel your car door open like a Tin can


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

zippo, there are a lot of ways to cook bear that are really tasty; sausage like ghost says but also slow in the crock pot, jerky, etc.

There are also a ton of uses for the fat, from water-proofing boots to cooking pastry.

It has a lot of fat.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> You never ate bear summer sausage and yes they do damage thing like feeders hunting camps and people they can peel your car door open like a Tin can





Nobodo said:


> zippo, there are a lot of ways to cook bear that are really tasty; sausage like ghost says but also slow in the crock pot, jerky, etc.
> 
> There are also a ton of uses for the fat, from water-proofing boots to cooking pastry.
> 
> It has a lot of fat.


Thanks for the clarification, if its really that good i might order some  apparently there are these businesses that ship exotic meats worldwide.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

zippo said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > You never ate bear summer sausage and yes they do damage thing like feeders hunting camps and people they can peel your car door open like a Tin can
> ...


Heck, you could probably travel not too far and get in on a hunt in some parts of Europe. You might really enjoy it!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok how can you tell what kind of bear is attacking you but the trees well if you climb a tree and it climbs up with you it's a black bear if you climb a tree and it shake you out it's a grizzly bear and if there is no tree to climb it's a polar bear and if the trees look like bamboo it's a panda bear.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ok how can you tell what kind of bear is attacking you but the trees well if you climb a tree and it climbs up with you it's a black bear if you climb a tree and it shake you out it's a grizzly bear and if there is no tree to climb it's a polar bear and if the trees look like bamboo it's a panda bear.


I hear there's some kind of bear that frequents gay bars too!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like bears. Couldn't ever kill one unless I was defending myself or another person.


----------

